# (ND) Lone Willow's Ruff and Ready QAA



## Russ Baker (Mar 30, 2005)

Ruff: Black (Yellow Factored)
A very special dog, he loves to hunt and retrieve, but has that off switch at home.
Ruff has 9 AA points with his Amateur Win, and a 2nd, Qualified for 2014 National Amateur.
He is a big powerful, and very good looking male. He is a great marker, and has a big
motor, and loves nothing more than training. 
OFA Hips LR-199273E58M-NOPI Excellent
OFA Elbows LR-EL55749M58-NOPI Normal
EIC: Clear University of MN. D12-033633
CNM Clear. 
Eyes Cerf Clear: 149856 ) 08/13/2014
Sire: NFC AFC Five Star General Patton
Dam: Lone Willow's Poison Ivy QAA
FC AFC Black Water Rudy X FC AFC Roughwater's Snap Crackle Pop
For pictures and info: www.sheyenneriverretrievers.com


----------

